# Atticat blow in insulation as Bass trap? Maybe broadband?



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,

I was at HD yesterday and noticed Owens Corning Atticat blow in insulation in plastic wrapped bales. These are about 9"x20"x40" and weigh 35 pounds. (~9pcf?) They run about $26. It seemed to me that these could make pretty decent bass traps.

Has anyone tried these or similar? HD also had cellulose blow in insulation in more typical rectangular shape bales.

From the product video on the OC site it looks like you can break the bales pretty easily without having them explode into a cloud of itch. This makes me think that if a person didn't use them in the plastic they might be able to also use them out of plastic by caging the stuff up in another form or wrapping them with material and pulling the plastic out after to make them more broadband.

Thoughts?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

As is, in the plastic, they'll make decent broadband bass absorbers. Breaking them up, they'll want to expand over time. 

Bryan


----------



## pounce (Sep 10, 2009)

Bryan, Thanks for the response. Have you seen them in use? Any suggestions on aesthetic treatments from what you have seen?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I've not personally seen those particular ones in use. I have seen the bales of 'batts' of fluffy wall insulation in use. The easiest way to cover (disregarding aesthetics) is to make something like a pillow case and slide the bales in them.

Bryan


----------

